# Genetic tests to be an egg donor



## little-cat (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

I've not posted on here in a while, but I'm hoping that someone reading this might be able to help. So I'm 29 and considering egg sharing, and contacted CARE Nottingham as they have some of the best results in my area. But they've not made a good impression so far- I think I contacted them back in June and maybe they're just busy, but they've been slow getting back to me. In the summer, I completed their genetic questionnaire, including details of my brother's mild Asperger's, which I noted on the form, and the fact that I spent some time in the developing world on a gap year, which I also noted. When I called the clinic, they said I'd need to be tested for HVLT 1&2 (I think I got that right)- essentially a sexually transmitted infection related to HIV I believe. I don't have too many worries about that as I didn't have sex with anyone except my boyfriend from university while I was away.

The other tests I will need before being considered for the programme are for Fragile X and tubular sclerosis- google informed me that about 5% cases of autism can be related to these genes, and obviously the clinic wants the tests due to my brother's Asperger's. Fine, I understand, but these tests will cost around £400. It's a lot for something I feel is unlikely to be relevant to me, and the lady on the phone was pretty unpleasant when I asked how much the tests would cost! I'm sort of put off the clinic because of this- there was initially some confusion about what tests I'd need and they kept asking me to call back. I feel upset about the whole thing and I haven't even been accepted/rejected yet! I've been to my GP to ask if the tests were available on the NHS and she says she'll have to check- I'm still waiting so may call her back this week.

Should I try another clinic? Maybe IUI is a better way to go for now? I feel upset and confused, any thoughtful advice appreciated


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Little-cat, if you are being treated like this before you start treatment, I hate to think how you will be treated going forward.    Were it me, I would consider going elsewhere, as you don't need this sort of behaviour being exhibited when you are stimming - hormones and emotions may be difficult enough to manage without the sort of haphazard approach and lack of respect you are experiencing now.  Moreover, I would have thought that a deal could be done re the costs of screening you.  After all, they stand to benefit handsomely if you are cleared for egg donation - fertility tx is very profitable for the clinics.  


As for IUI vs IVF, given your age and unless your plan was simply to freeze your eggs rather than go ahead with a full cycle of tx, I would be very inclined to try at least three IUIs before moving on to IVF.  Far less invasive, far fewer meds, far fewer side effects from meds and good success rates in your 20s.  


A-Mx


----------



## little-cat (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you, I was very glad to read your response. I hadn't even thought how they'd profit from me, but you're right- and charging me large amounts (and being unpleasant at the outset) isn't a good start. I may try the Leicester Royal Infirmary, which doesn't have such good success rates but which is more accessible. Perhaps IUI might be a good idea- the drugs and invasiveness etc. for IVF do put me off. So perhaps I should consider it again further down the road. Food for thought. Thank you.


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Little cat - I would look into other clinics at their egg share programme

I've been part of an egg share at manchester fertility and they have been amazing (I also looked into care but found then rude and much more expensive) I did not have to have to pay for any tests if they came back as declined the clinic paid I only had to pay when I had been accepted and I think that's the same for most clinics so I would t rule this option out I would just look at other clinics

Good luck x


----------

